# Moriya Fan



## mnay (Dec 29, 2014)

I know lots of these fans have been built.  Here is my version.  The only changes I made is that I eliminated the gaskets and modified it to fit the ball bearings on hand.  I runs great.  I would recommend it as a first stirling engine project.
If you don't want a fan, a flywheel will work in its place


----------



## bob shutt (Dec 29, 2014)

Going make one some day. Need more time. Looks good


----------



## Toolguy (Dec 29, 2014)

That one looks real nice. Are there plans available? Is there a version that can sit on top of a wood stove?


----------



## Longboy (Dec 30, 2014)

Toolguy said:


> That one looks real nice. Are there plans available? Is there a version that can sit on top of a wood stove?


You can buy available stove top Stirlings or make a copy of one. http://www.stirlingengine.com/product/stirling-engine-stove-fan/


----------



## mnay (Jan 2, 2015)

The plans came from the book:  Steam and Stirling engines you can build.
This particular design was by James Senft.  Excellent design, runs great.


----------



## Hopper (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks real nice. Good job! Neat to see a Stirling doing something other than spin its own flywheel. It is about 35C here at the moment so I reckon a Moriya might be my next project.


----------



## Looper7 (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike looks great would love to see the engine in motion if you happen to have a video


Jeff


----------



## mnay (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is  a video, sorry it might be sideways.
I have a noisy wrist pin


----------



## mnay (Jan 26, 2015)

oops, it didnt attach 
Need to convert to a different file or something.
I will download to youtube and post the link after it processes


----------



## mnay (Jan 26, 2015)

VIDEO

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjmYr0tVkXQ[/ame]


----------

